# Scratching, Rubbing His Face... But no Fleas!



## LokaDon (Sep 18, 2005)

Help guys,
LokaDon is always rubbing his ears and eyes and seems so itchy or irritated. I've looked in his ears and they seem fine, however that's what seems to be causing him the most discomfort.
It's been going on for a few months now, when it first started I thought it was that my fabric softner was too strong. After getting rid of most of the scents he is still bothered. I took him to the vet a while back and he was more concered with his eyes that his ears, and gave me an anti-inflamitory, which didn't do much.
Am I over-reacting or should I take him back to the vet for another opinion? I would say it's been about 4-5 months since our last visit.

Thanks Guys! :wave:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

does he sneeze,cough,runny nose.or stuffy nose and watery eyes and scratching he could have allergies dogs that have thsi need food that contains no corn,wheat,or soy and no fillers.Try giving him children's benadryl in the meantime i am not sure on the amount you may need to ask your vet.See if that helps on rubbing his eyes.Salmon oil is good for the itchy skin and good for their coat add some to the food.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

My dalmation started doing that a few years ago. The vet thought it was food allergys. We tried a million diffrent foods, and ended up sticking with Beniful...thats the only thing she would eat. It didnt seem to go away,she would rub her nose and mouth on whatever she could find that would scratch it. More vet tests concluded that her thyroid levels were all out of wack, so she was taking soloxine. We kept her on that for 3 years, nd took her off of it last year. She has just started doing it again latley. Maybe you could ask your vet about this...they can find out with a blood test.


----------



## ArtisticImagination (Aug 31, 2005)

One of my dogs used to do this and it was because the the corn content of his food was too high. Once I switched foods, the allergies went away.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Try feeding your chi a premuim food instead of foods that contain,corn,wheat,and soy.I feed mine Canidaen cause my older dog has allergies and is doing great.here is a link their shipping is one of the lowest cost i paid $18.95 for two 5lb. bags that is includding the shipping for both bags.*www.premiumfoodsonline.com*


----------



## LokaDon (Sep 18, 2005)

I feed him a raw diet, called Natures Valley Prarie..or something like that. He's been eating this since I got him, do you think allergies could have developed later down the line, is this typical? I'm worried about switching him to just a premium kibble, I know he wont touch it. I mix a kibble version of the raw food with it, so it's a nice mix, he seems to love it...
really this could be the problem?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't have an answer for you about your food problem, I don't know anything about the Raw food. I don't think there are very many members that feed it to their chis, just a few.
But if you're really worried about his eyes, I'd take him back to the vet and see what they say.
Good Luck!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Chico does a thing where it looks like he's rubbing his eyes.


----------

